# Expired HPT's



## jewellz (Jan 8, 2008)

Would you use expired HPT's? Would you trust the results?


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

nope. They expire for a reason. Someone got a false positive on one, so if you use one, confirm the result with a different, non expired (pink dye) test! Good luck!


----------



## littlestinkers (Jun 8, 2010)

I used expired one with my last and I had about 20 of them and they all showed bfn then my last one I saved it and tested bfp and I had a good digital ;and tested with it and it too said bfp... I would use them again and buy them at cheap prices but I would have a non expired in the house to use jic I got a bfp...


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HulaJenn* 
nope. They expire for a reason. Someone got a false positive on one, so if you use one, confirm the result with a different, non expired (pink dye) test! Good luck!

I got a false positive on one. I actually had a pack of three, and they were all expired. They all showed positive. I went to the doctor and was super excited...it was a pretty big let down. I would have a backup that wasnt expired.


----------

